# plantex CSM+B dosing



## Alexk3954 (Jan 2, 2006)

how much of this should I dose in my 125 gal if I use the recipe on gregwatson.com. The site doesn't say how many ml per gallon.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I generally dose traces at 1ml/gal/week. So over the course of a week you'd dose 125ml—or about 40ml 3x/week


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

40ml 3x/week is a good dosage

-John N.


----------



## dkfennell (Apr 19, 2005)

The 1 ml/gallon/wk suggestion produces a concentration of Fe of about 2.6 ppm or am I miscalculating it?


----------



## gregwatson (May 24, 2004)

dkfennell said:


> The 1 ml/gallon/wk suggestion produces a concentration of Fe of about 2.6 ppm or am I miscalculating it?


I didn't check your math <grin> ... but your numbers wouldn't take into account any uptake <grin> ...

Greg


----------



## dkfennell (Apr 19, 2005)

You're right, Greg. On the other hand, we don't know the plant load or species so we can't guess at up take. 

Even so, if we assume a 1 ppm/wk uptake and a 25%/wk water change, if my calculations on Fe are right, then adding at that rate would eventually lead to concentration over 6.0 ppm Fe.

Even with a 50%/wk water change, and 1 ppm/week uptake, there will be buildup to over 3.0 ppm Fe eventually.

I'm not saying any of this is bad, I just wanted to check to see if I am understanding the suggested dosage correctly.


----------



## dkfennell (Apr 19, 2005)

I forgot to mention that in addition to not knowing uptake rate, we also don't know if there is another source of Fe such as laeterite or substrate fertilizers.

But, as I said, I'm only looking to make sure I understand the recommendation.


----------

